# Orbea Gain Wheel upgrade



## Ian_Jackson (4 Jan 2021)

Hi everyone, this is my first post on a CycleChat forum. My other half has a 2018 Orbea Gain. The OEM disc brake wheels (Rodi) are pretty rubbish so I'm looking to get her a wheel upgrade. However 2 issues 1) Rear wheel needs to be E-bike motion compatible 2) Front wheel is not bolt through, it has a skewer pretty much like a hybrid disc brake bike. If anyone has any info on where to obtain compatible wheels then that would appreciated.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Jan 2021)

There's unlikely to be a superior Ebikemotion wheel available ready made.

I think you need the services of a good wheel builder.

My local bike shop has the tools to cut and thread spokes to length, so could build your choice of rim and spokes around the motor.

Quick release roadie hubs are becoming rarer, but are still available.

One option would be to build a new front wheel around the existing hub.

Before you start spending, what do you hope to achieve with the new wheels?

Shaving a little weight wouldn't have much benefit on an ebike.


----------



## richtea (5 Jan 2021)

I had both my Orbea Gain wheels rebuilt by Malcolm Borg:
https://thecycleclinic.co.uk/

He'll have kept the spoke size for the rear wheel, and he knows what he's doing:
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/reviews/wheels/borg-31-wheels

Mine's a D50 and its basic wheels weren't up to carrying my weight - hence the rebuild.


----------



## Ian_Jackson (5 Jan 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> There's unlikely to be a superior Ebikemotion wheel available ready made.
> 
> I think you need the services of a good wheel builder.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the reply. I'm just thinking ahead and reckoning that her wheels won't last long. The front wheel bearings already feel a little ropy after only 800 miles.


----------



## Ian_Jackson (5 Jan 2021)

richtea said:


> I had both my Orbea Gain wheels rebuilt by Malcolm Borg:
> https://thecycleclinic.co.uk/
> 
> He'll have kept the spoke size for the rear wheel, and he knows what he's doing:
> ...


Great and thanks for the link. That may be the way forward.


----------

